

Shareholders sue Facebook, Banks over IPO - kristianc
http://gigaom.com/2012/05/23/shareholders-sue-facebook-banks-over-botched-ipo/

======
joedev
"It can't possibly be my fault that I way overpaid for FB stock. It must be
someone else's fault." - The grand American way! Gotta love it.

